# 2011 Stokerized SS1 stabilizer



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

How sone will you have all your new stab on the web site


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*WOW*............I might have to get one of them. 
When can I see better pics and prices?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

website will be updated soon, we are getting everything ready for the mathews show in early december.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmmm, interesting. So many stabs to try and not enough bows. Looks good. Would we be able to order directly from the website? Or a dealer?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

If you have a Stokerized dealer near you, we prefer you use them. However for those who have no stokerized dealers near them, you can order right from our website. Thanks everyone and have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

That looks...SWEET.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like I need to get in there and check em out. How did the boys do in Kansas?


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt,


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

kravguy said:


> Looks like I need to get in there and check em out. How did the boys do in Kansas?


Kirk shot a nice 7pt, kyle seen some good bucks just nothing he wanted to shoot.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

pm's answered


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

great products here


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt, hoping for some more info


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

bmg what ya want to know, if i aint got the answer i'll get it for ya


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

z34mann said:


> bmg what ya want to know, if i aint got the answer i'll get it for ya


finishes? price? more pics?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump for a great company


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

bmg im working on it for ya


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

z34mann said:


> bmg im working on it for ya


right on. thanks.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

pride5 said:


> Available in all our color and sleeve options!!!!!! Just one of our new Stabilizers for 2011!!!
> View attachment 940390


Thats a sweet looking stabilizer right there. I think I going to have to make the upgrade!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump for a great company


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Thats a sweet looking stabilizer right there. I think I going to have to make the upgrade!!


Hey Eric I know these guys personally. Great group of guys that are behind these stabs...... I can't say enough about Kyle. One of the best........ You won't be disapointed.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

bigdogarcher said:


> Hey Eric I know these guys personally. Great group of guys that are behind these stabs...... I can't say enough about Kyle. One of the best........ You won't be disapointed.


Thanks Brother I have an 8" hunter right now love it!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> Hey Eric I know these guys personally. Great group of guys that are behind these stabs...... I can't say enough about Kyle. One of the best........ You won't be disapointed.


thanks bigdogarcher, we are hoping to get up your way more this year to shoot, i have the schedule.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Great article in this months Inside Archery mag!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

VA2 said:


> Great article in this months Inside Archery mag!


thank you


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I've shot a lot of stabs and the stokerized is the best by far!! The new models are unreal!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

AP snow SS1 with 2 AP Snow Saturn weights ordered.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

pride5 said:


> thanks bigdogarcher, we are hoping to get up your way more this year to shoot, i have the schedule.


Great!!!! It's always fun hangin with the swatara boys!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

here are some more pics of the new SS1, they both show the new Saturn weight also

they come in -Realtree AP, Realtree Snow, Realtree Max1, Lost, and Black
plus all 12 colors of acrylic


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like Stokerized just raised the bar!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

nitro stinger said:


> here are some more pics of the new SS1, they both show the new Saturn weight also
> 
> they come in -Realtree AP, Realtree Snow, Realtree Max1, Lost, and Black
> plus all 12 colors of acrylic


Sorry Eric..... but with a buck like that in the pic I didn't notice the stab....lol Nice buck man Congrats!!!!! C ya at Foxpro.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

bigdogarcher said:


> Sorry Eric..... but with a buck like that in the pic I didn't notice the stab....lol Nice buck man Congrats!!!!! C ya at Foxpro.


That thing is a pig!!! Congrats on that buck!!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks guys, yup will see ya at Foxpro


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool. I think mine ships next week!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> That thing is a pig!!! Congrats on that buck!!


Hey EJ I think that pic was photoshopped!!!!! lol.... 


Just kiddin Kauffman I know you're a hell of a hunter.....


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, no photo shop on that 1


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Guys, These things look even better in person.. I was at their shop today and the make Great products... They helped me build one for my New Elite Pulse, I went with a 10" black with Ap camo ends and the Saturn weight on the end in black and it made the bow hold like a dream... Everyone needs to check these stabilizers out!!!!


----------



## cowboybowman (Sep 11, 2010)

Talked to Kyle yesterday on the phone and just a good guy to talk with. I was trying to find a good diverse stabalization system and yes I think that I may have been STOKERIZED. Only now I am ready to get some into my archery shop and my partner and I get our gear set up. I like dealing with good ole boys enen though they are in the North. LOL. Just joking. We will show the rest this year what happens when you get Stokerized.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

thee isno doubt, you won't find a better bunch of guys


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

BMG said:


> finishes? price? more pics?


The SS1 comes in all our camo patterns, AP,AP snow,Max1,Lost, and Black. Price from us is $130.00 TYD. You might find it cheaper at one of our dealers, they are listed on our website stokerized.com


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice cover shot guys

View attachment 952384


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Nice cover shot guys
> 
> View attachment 952384


Thanks


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Stokerized back up top!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that SS1 is one sweet looking stab


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

still like to se the new web site up a runing for we can see all the new stuff


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

MICCOX said:


> still like to se the new web site up a runing for we can see all the new stuff


I believe the new website is up and running, just the 2011 products are not on there. Will not be on till after the ATA show
Thanks


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks nitro stinger I will keep my eyes open for it to come up


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

I could mail you a New catalog to hold you over


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

130...Ouch be a tuff sell in our shop for a hunting stabe


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

nitro stinger said:


> I could mail you a New catalog to hold you over


 I will take you up on that if it is the 2011 I will PM you my address


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

MICCOX said:


> I will take you up on that if it is the 2011 I will PM you my address


yes it is the 2011, I will get it out tomorrow


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

Up top where it belongs!


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

i believe if you go to your local shop you could pick this up for less, they want folks to buy from their local dealer and not them.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

damnyankee said:


> 130...Ouch be a tuff sell in our shop for a hunting stabe


Most shops will be around $115.00 for the SS1, The price above has a shipping and handling fee. Z34mann is correct we try very hard to drive all business to our dealers. We do sell direct when going to our dealers is not an option. we do have another sweet stabilizer for much less....................oops


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

z34mann said:


> i believe if you go to your local shop you could pick this up for less, they want folks to buy from their local dealer and not them.


Yes we do, but unfortunately we don't have dealers everywhere yet. Thanks!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say nitro stinger thanks for the new catalog it looks like you are going to have agreat year looking to order a SS1 soon can you get me the price


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

No problem Miccox, Pm sent


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

Tried my new SS1 on my Pure this weekend. This thing rocks, put the saturn weight on the back and it is there, solid and takes care of any vibe you might have.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

cicero said:


> Tried my new SS1 on my Pure this weekend. This thing rocks, put the saturn weight on the back and it is there, solid and takes care of any vibe you might have.


Cool, Glad you like it


----------



## hhorton79 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nitro, I really like your products but would like to test them out on my bow. I'm trying to find a dealer in the Memphis, TN area that 
has a good selection and that I can go to and try out the stabilizers. Can you help me with this?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

hhorton79 said:


> Nitro, I really like your products but would like to test them out on my bow. I'm trying to find a dealer in the Memphis, TN area that
> has a good selection and that I can go to and try out the stabilizers. Can you help me with this?


We have two dealers in TN. You can find them on our website stokerized.com under dealer search. Anything else just let me know.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

How do you order off your stokerized website?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

You guys gonna make an ss1 with a longer rod anytime soon?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

What is inside the EV-1 stab..is it just aluminum? I am trying to decide between the 7" c-hunter or ev1...it will be going on a 2011 pse vendetta camo...I will be getting the saturn end weight.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

shoot pride5 a pm


----------

